

Prepare to get seriously “cared for” if you dare the Health Care road - username223
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/95eebdcc-95f7-11e4-be7d-00144feabdc0.html

======
breakingcups
Jezus Christ that is downright scary. I'm not an American and I know
healthcare and costs are bad in the states, but this is bad on a whole other
level.

